# PLC logo! quemado (pregunta)



## rascueso (Sep 26, 2011)

Amigos tengo una pregunta para hacerles. antes que nada les cuento un poquito... en la planta de agua potable de mi ciudad por un mal apagado del grupo electrógeno se quemaron 2 siemens logo.. uno controla las ev y el otro el arranque de las bombas. bue... me llevo el intendente que es amigo mio cuando vi el problema lo que se me ocurrió fue sacar la placa de atrás del logo y poner una de uno nuevo de esa forma el programa quedaría intacto. el tema es que en uno resulto pero no en el otro. ahora la pregunta... tengo alguna forma de sacar el programa si el logo no prende?

muchas gracias anticipadas... saludos ras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

¿ No tienen la memoria insertada adelante ?

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

 Sinó consultalos a ellos


----------



## rascueso (Sep 26, 2011)

no DOSMETROS. no tiene nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Probá por aquí , solo ingles y alemán

https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csinfo&lang=es&objid=38718979&caller=view


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola Amigo, ambos modelos dañados son identicos?, pues si es asi, puede que el que no funcione se encuentre tambien estropeado la parte logica. Al menos enciende?


----------



## rascueso (Sep 26, 2011)

no enciende para nada la pantalla. lo que si las placas no son identicas pero el modelo de logo si.. creeria que es por una evolucion del circuito. la placa de la derecha es la nueva.
saludos y una vez mas gracias.

DOSMETROS no entiendo lo que me pasaste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Es la página del soporte técnico de automatización Siemens


----------



## rascueso (Sep 26, 2011)

una ultima preguntita... esos 5 contactos del ci que tiene la placa no se podran usar para algo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola Amigo intenta alimentar el modulo dañado con una fuente auxiliar, deberas identificar los puntos de alimentacion que "pueden" ser 2.
Uno dedicado a la parte logica, el otro al suministro de alimentacion de relays.


----------

